# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  ثلاثية الماتادور تطيح بالدببة

## روان

ثلاثية الماتادور تطيح بالدببة




تأهل "الماتادور" الإسباني لنهائي بطولة الأمم الأوروبية الـ13 بعدما أسقط الدب الروسي بثلاثية نظيفة في المباراة التي جمعت بينهما يوم الخميس في فيينا، ليلتقي الماكينات الألمانية يوم الأحد في نهائي البطولة الذي صعدت له إسبانيا لأول مرة منذ عام 1984.

سجل أهداف إسبانيا الثلاثة شابي هيرنانديز في الدقيقة 50، ودانيل غويزا في الدقيقة 73، وديفيد سيلفا في الدقيقة 82 من المباراة التي أقيمت على ملعب أرنست هابيل في العاصمة النمساوية فيينا والذي سيشهد المباراة النهائية.

وبذلك تصل إسبانيا للمباراة النهائية للمرة الثالثة في تاريخها بعدما فازت بلقب النسخة الثانية عام 1964، عندما تغلبت على الاتحاد السوفيتي بهدفين لهدف، فيما خسرت في الثانية أمام فرنسا عام 1984 بهدفين نظيفين، ويواجه الماتادور في اللقاء النهائي ألمانيا حامل اللقب ثلاثة مرات أعوام 1972 و1980 و1996. 

حاول الإسبان خلال في بداية اللقاء امتصاص حماسة الروس، وذلك بالضغط الهجومي المكثف منذ البداية أملا في تسجيل هدف مبكر يربك حسابات أبناء غوس هيدنيك، فجاءت المحاولات بواسطة ضربة رأس الإسباني سيرغيو راموس في الدقيقة الخامسة ثم زميله ديفيد بيا هداف البطولة من تسديدة من خارج منطقة الجزاء بعد مرور عشر دقائق من صفارة البداية، إلا أن الحارس الروسي نجح في الحفاظ على نظافة شباكه. 

وبدأت روسيا الدخول في أجواء المباراة بعد مرور 15 دقيقة بإغلاق المساحات أمام لاعبي إسبانيا ما عرقل من وصول لاعبي منتخب الماتادور إلى الدفاعات الروسية لتبتعد الخطورة تدريجيا على مرمى الروسي إيجور أكينفيف، وفي نفس الوقت زادت نسبة الروس في الاحتفاظ بالكرة وتبادل التمريرات في منتصف الملعب الإسباني. 

وانحصر اللعب في منتصف الملعب بعدما عجز لاعبو الفريقين اختراق الدفاع، مما جعل المهاجمين يلجؤون للتسديد من خارج منطقة الجزاء كحل بديل لتسجيل الأهداف، لكن جاءت معظم المحاولات بعيدا عن المرمى لتظل النتيجة كما هي سلبية بين الطرفين. 

 روسيا سقطت أمام إسبانيا وتعرضت إسبانيا لصدمة إصابة نجمها المهاجم بيا في الدقيقة 34، واضطر المدرب لويس أراغونيس إلى إخراجه من الملعب وإشراك بدلا عنه سيسك فابريغاس الذي لم يشكل خطورة على مرمى روسيا حتى نهاية أحداث الشوط الأول من المباراة. 

وجاءت بداية الشوط الثاني قوية من جانب إسبانيا بتسجيل الهدف الأول في الدقيقة 50 بواسطة قدم هرنانديز داخل منطقة الجزاء بعدما حول عرضية أندريس إنيستا من الجانب الأيمن للدفاع الروسي، لتدخل الكرة بين قدمي الحارس الروسي. 

وكاد فيرناندو توريس أن يضاعف النتيجة في الدقيقة 52، إلا أن تسديدته القوية ارتفعت قليلا عن العارضة، لتخرج الكرة إلى ركلة مرمى لروسيا، وواصل أبناء أراغونيس سيطرتهم على المباراة في ظل تراجع المنتخب الروسي للدفاع ولجوئه للدفاع.

وبحلول الدقيقة 73 أضاف دانيل جويزا الهدف الثاني للمتادور، بعدما تلقى تمريرة رائعة من فابريغاس ليسدد الكرة بقوة في شباك روسيا، بعدما فشل حارس المرمى في التصدي لها. 

وهزت إسبانيا الشباك الروسية للمرة الثالثة في الدقيقة 82 بواسطة سيلفا الذي حول بقدمه عرضية فابريغاس من الجانب الأيمن للدفاع الروسي المنهار إلى تسديدة قوية تخترق مرمى روسيا الذي أصبح من الصعب أن تعيد آمالها من جديد.

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكورة روان

----------


## غسان

مشكورة روان

----------


## ابو نعيم

يسلمووووووووووووووو روان
الف مبروك لاسبانيا فوز

----------

